# Pics of the Sentra



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

Finally got some pictures up for you. Some of the pictures are from when I firts got the Sentra. Others are pictures of the sentra after I installed the M3 mirrors and se-r headrests. Haven't yet got new pics with the cobra eyes, flowmaster. Still waiting for my SE-R bumper and guage cluster; they are on their way courtesy of Ebay  Oh yeah.. The other pics are the reason that I bought the sentra. That's my 92 Cavalier Z24. It's going into the shop for a lil work and prolly new paint. let me know what ya think!









































































This last pic is my signature picture from the other forum I am on.... it's to show my interior cause i can't find any other pics off hand... all on cd's now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this needs to go to member rides section. and the chevy is domestic rice i think


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

what year are the headrests off of?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

luckysperm said:


> what year are the headrests off of?


THey look to be off of a B13 SE-R or an early SE, which had the same seats as the SE-R for 91 and 92 I beleive.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why didn't you get the entire se-r seat? they are much better than the stock b14 ones.........................APC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


NotAnotherHonda said:


> the chevy is domestic rice i think


well thats an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> why didn't you get the entire se-r seat? they are much better than the stock b14 ones.........................APC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> well thats an oxymoron isn't it?


is that direct bolt on? cause if so ill just wait tell my friend wrecks her 93 ser she cant drive worth shit haha seats are mine


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

as far as i know its a direct bolt in ! theres *nothin* like a set ofrecaro seats mmmmmmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

i kinda "borrowed" the headrest from a salvage yard out of a b13 se-r. The seats are charcoal.....mine are light grey.. that's why I wanted to know if the back seats would fit.. then I will get the wholoe seats. 

How is it domestic Rice?? All I did was put chrome 16's, flowmaster exhaust, led lighting, chrome wipers, cold air intake, and optima red top battery... then i did some custom interior paint and vinyl... no body kit, fart can, extra HP stickers, big wing, huge tach...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Check out my car domain site after the holliday weekend...I'll have my tutorial on how to install B13 SE-R seats in a B14 finished. (Theres some preview pics in there now)

Its not a direct bolt in but its very simple.


----------

